# Skin Tag



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I would go to an ophthalmologist and not a regular vet for that. They will probably take it off and send it in. We had something similar but it was tiny and the eye doctor wanted it off then so it wouldn't get any bigger and the surgery more invasive.


----------

